# Look Keo Classic... Cleats wanted



## johnno1812 (31 Jan 2013)

Look Keo Classic... Cleats wanted
message me if you have a pair floating around what you wanna sell

thanks


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Jan 2013)

Floating cleats, thats a tough ask.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jan 2013)

Are they the same as SPD-SL cleats?


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jan 2013)

Nope ^^


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Nope ^^


 
Bum. I have two sets of pedals coming my way, one are look keo, the other are shimano spd-sl, I thought I could use the same cleats for both.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jan 2013)

Try to see which one you like best and sell the other on maybe?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Try to see which one you like best and sell the other on maybe?


 
I'll pass them on for free on here, because I didn't pay for either pair.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jan 2013)

Or that  Pay it forward.


----------



## jann71 (1 Feb 2013)

I have a set of new unopened grey keo cleats. Cannot remember if these have float.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Feb 2013)

jann71 said:


> I have a set of new unopened grey keo cleats. Cannot remember if these have float.


 
4.5°

(Black is 0°, Red is 9°)


----------



## johnno1812 (1 Feb 2013)

excuse me for being stupid but what do u mean float?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Feb 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> excuse me for being stupid but what do u mean float?


 






Hth


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Feb 2013)

Float is a slight amount of movement from side to side shimano red cleats have none so your foot is in a fixed position whilst the yellow cleats have 6 degrees of float giving you some sideways movement


edit....V4V beat me to it


----------



## johnno1812 (1 Feb 2013)

danke!!!


----------



## johnno1812 (1 Feb 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXUSTAR-E...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item56512f473e

lookin at them...

are they compatible with look keo CLASSIC??


----------



## AndyRM (2 Feb 2013)

Yep.


----------



## johnno1812 (2 Feb 2013)

thanks fellas


----------



## johnno1812 (2 Feb 2013)

jann71 said:


> I have a set of new unopened grey keo cleats. Cannot remember if these have float.


how muchg buddy?


----------



## jann71 (2 Feb 2013)

£9 posted


----------



## Pekaroo (12 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'll pass them on for free on here, because I didn't pay for either pair.


Hi Andrew
Wondered if you still had those cleats as i'm after a pair for my 'new hobby'.
Let me know how much you want for them and i'll sort payment details etc.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Feb 2013)

Pekaroo said:


> Hi Andrew
> Wondered if you still had those cleats as i'm after a pair for my 'new hobby'.
> Let me know how much you want for them and i'll sort payment details etc.
> Cheers
> Mike



Sorry I passed the shoes on a few days 

I also just accidentally deleted the message you sent me.


----------

